# Cycle information



## Rezendog (Aug 19, 2014)

Iron brothers, im currently on my 2nd week of my 2nd course which consists of dianbol, test enanthate n deca. Im 33yrs old 5'11 97kg. Im running 40mg of dianbol ED for 3 weeks, test enanthate  500mg n deca 500mg a week for 12 weeks. So obviously im trying to add quality mass my calories range between 3500 and 3700. Now how much cardio can I do? Im 18% bodyfat so I dont want that going up. I also dont want to interfere with my gains. So 30min ED after weights is good?


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 19, 2014)

You can do as much, or as little cardio as you want. It's more about diet than cardio... but you already know this being that you're using AAS... right?


----------



## TheBlob (Aug 22, 2014)

I like to do no cardio...Hahaha but seriously I dont do cardio


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 4, 2014)

its all about calories in vs calories out. cardio is more for health benefits but will help someone lost weight when they are in a caloric deficit due to the extra calories burned from the cardio.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 4, 2014)

My question is why are you bulking at 18% bf? You even sate you don't want bf% going up but that is unavoidable while bulking even with a clean bulk you are going to put on bf


----------



## babyhulk (Sep 4, 2014)

For once I'm kind of in agreement with you guys. Why not cut down to around 10% or so and then bulk after that? It's much easier to maintain a body fat percentage and add muscle especially when you're lower in body fat. Allows you to see changes more easily and adjust your diet accordingly. Or cardio (blegh) in your case.


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 5, 2014)

Shrink...then grow...At 18% bf I would not run dbol...test, yes....do any cardio after weight training so as to burn fat as all glyco stores will be depleted at that point...Just my 2 cents


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 5, 2014)

Since you've already started you cycle and are 2 weeks in I would not change course.

Not everyone is going to be walking around at 10% bf.  

My only recommendation would be to lengthen your cycle from 12 to 16 weeks and run test 2 weeks long than deca.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 5, 2014)

be careful doing cardio after you lift... that can hinder your gains. I'd much rather wake up and do cardio in the morning as it will help raise your metabolism for the rest of the day and you can shovel down more food. If you have enough dbol I would run it for 4 weeks just to give you that extra boost, it's not going to matter to your liver with just one extra week mate


----------



## Get Some (Sep 5, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> My question is why are you bulking at 18% bf? You even sate you don't want bf% going up but that is unavoidable while bulking even with a clean bulk you are going to put on bf



For some people it's more important to be big than lean... but they dont' want to gain MORE fat in the process. You can still look pretty jacked at 18% BF and not look all that fat. The more muscle you add, the better your fat burning capabilities will be!


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 5, 2014)

Get Some said:


> For some people it's more important to be big than lean... but they dont' want to gain MORE fat in the process. You can still look pretty jacked at 18% BF and not look all that fat. The more muscle you add, the better your fat burning capabilities will be!



I understand that but he stated he doesn't want to gain any more bf and gaining bf is unavoidable while bulking.
So if 18% is where he wants to be he should trim down a bit then bulk back up to 18%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

Cutting then bulking is dumb imo. Waste all that hard work? What for?

Just bulk slow for the next few months. Then worry about cutting later. 

Cardio? Meh... just lift weights faster.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Get Some said:


> be careful doing cardio after you lift... that can hinder your gains. I'd much rather wake up and do cardio in the morning as it will help raise your metabolism for the rest of the day and you can shovel down more food. If you have enough dbol I would run it for 4 weeks just to give you that extra boost, it's not going to matter to your liver with just one extra week mate



Morning cardio, unless done at a high intensity, will only raise metabolism acutely, ~1-2hrs. Even if done at a high intensity though, it's not more beneficial than cardio at any other time of day. 24hr fatty acid oxidation remains the same no matter what time cardio is performed. Cardio for me also tends to hinder my appetite making it more difficult to eat enough (even though I haven't done typical cardio In a while lol).


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cutting then bulking is dumb imo. Waste all that hard work? What for?
> 
> Just bulk slow for the next few months. Then worry about cutting later.
> 
> Cardio? Meh... just lift weights faster.



Reason I said for him to cut then bulk is because his bf is already on the high side and he said he doesn't want to gain any more bf than what he is already at. Also cutting down from that high of bf will  most likely result in more muscle lost than if he cut from a lower bf


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Reason I said for him to cut then bulk is because his bf is already on the high side and he said he doesn't want to gain any more bf than what he is already at. Also cutting down from that high of bf will  most likely result in more muscle lost than if he cut from a lower bf



Not if you cut with tren  lol

No argument from me on this. Just my way of doing it. More than one way to skin a cat. According to tiller there is 138 ways.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not if you cut with tren  lol
> 
> No argument from me on this. Just my way of doing it. More than one way to skin a cat. According to tiller there is 138 ways.



Lol..that is very true


----------



## Get Some (Sep 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Morning cardio, unless done at a high intensity, will only raise metabolism acutely, ~1-2hrs. Even if done at a high intensity though, it's not more beneficial than cardio at any other time of day. 24hr fatty acid oxidation remains the same no matter what time cardio is performed. Cardio for me also tends to hinder my appetite making it more difficult to eat enough (even though I haven't done typical cardio In a while lol).



I wasn't talking about vs any other time of day, it's just better than right after lifting. After lifting you will burn more cals but it's likely to be a catabolic state as well. I assume he can't do cardio at lunch and doesn't want to do it late at night so morning seems like the most plausible time


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2014)

i would do 20min of light cardio post WO, sip 5g bcaa if needed.  Also get in 12-15min in the AM.  Doing both will keep metabolism higher, longer.  the kicks it will get will go a long way.

On your off day i would get in a long long walk.  low steady intensity.  65-70min.  Limit carbs certain times and knock down 80g's other times....its all about finding what works for you and getting the proper cals in at the right times.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I wasn't talking about vs any other time of day, it's just better than right after lifting. After lifting you will burn more cals but it's likely to be a catabolic state as well. I assume he can't do cardio at lunch and doesn't want to do it late at night so morning seems like the most plausible time



Gotcha GS. And I agree wih that for sure. The only somewhat of an exception is HIIT. That won't affect strength gains if some after lifting, only low or medium intensity cardio will, but can affect mass gains to a degree. 

Why wouldn't he want to do cardio at lunch or night time? I love sex anytime of day


----------

